# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Lạt tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình và đám bạn đang có dự định đi du lịch Đà Lạt. Mình muốn hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Lạt tự túc* cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé!

----------


## dulich123

Chào bạn, hiện mình đang công tác tại Công ty du lịch Fiditour - số 129 Nguyễn Huệ, Q1, TP.HCM
Với chuyến du lịch tự túc Đà Lạt này, mình xin tư vấn cho bạn và gia đình như sau:


Vé máy bay:
§         Từ TP.HCM đi Nha Trang có 2 hãng hàng không bay hành trình này. Đó là VN Airlines và Vietjet Air. 
·        Nếu đi của VN Airlines thì giá hơi cao, nhưng bạn có thể tranh thủ đặt sớm để có vé rẻ. 
·        Còn Vietjet Air thì giá rẻ hơn, tuy nhiên hay bị delay và không được hoàn phí khi hủy vé. Vietjet Air có 2 chuyến bay trong ngày là chuyến 9g10 và 12g25.

Xe vận chuyển:
·    Từ TP.HCM đi Đà Lạt: có rất nhiều chuyến xe khách du lịch, chạy liên tục trong ngày. Bạn có thể liên hệ với xe Mai Linh, Phương Trang,..và tham khảo 1 số nhà xe từ tổng đài 1080 - Đà Lạt để được tư vấn thêm.
·   Tại Đà Lạt: taxi để đi lòng vòng là tiện nhất. Tuy nhiên, nếu thích cảm giác trải nghiệm cảm giác khám phá đầy thú vị, bạn có thể thuê một chiếc xe gắn máy cùng với 1 bản đồ du lịch thành phố là bạn đã có thể bắt đầu hành trình khám phá Đà Lạt đầy thú vị rồi.
     Khách sạn:
·        Ở Đà Lạt có rất nhiều khách sạn với nhiều tiêu chuẩn sao đáp ứng túi tiền của du khách.

   Điểm tham quan: Mách bạn một số điểm tham quan nổi bật như sau:
·        Đà Lạt: Đồi Mộng Mơ, XQ Sử Quán, Nhà thờ Domain De Maria, Langbiang, Thung lũng Tình Yêu, Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm – Hồ Tuyền Lâm, Thác Datanla,…
 Chúc bạn có được một chuyến du lịch thú vị!
 Tour du lịch tham khảo:

Thông tin liên hệ:
 Công ty Cổ phần FIDITOUR
Địa chỉ: 127 - 129 Nguyễn Huệ* Q1* TP.HCM
Điện thoại: 08.3914.1414
Yahoo: fiditour_touronline5
Email: thupham@fiditour.com
Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua số điện thoại: 0909.640.889 (Ms.Thu)

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Di chuyển*:

Bạn nên đi bằng xe đò giá rẻ hơn đi máy bay. Ra ngoài nhà sách mua một cuốn cẩm nang du lịch Đà Lạt, một tấm bản đồ. Khách sạn ở các khách sạn một sao giá rẻ nằm rất nhiều trên các đường Hà Huy Tập, Bùi thị Xuân, Nguyễn chí Thanh... 

*Đi lại:* 

Trong thành phố nên thuê xe máy ( tại khách sạn mình ở là tốt nhất) một ngày 60-100 đồng/ngày tùy loại xe, đi xa thì đi xe buýt.

*Địa điểm*: 

Đà lạt có rất nhiều địa điểm cho du khách tham quan, sau đây là một vài địa điểm mà bạn không nên bỏ qua:

- Thác Prenn nằm ngay dưới chân đèo Prenn - nơi cửa ngõ ra vào Đà Lạt, sát quốc lộ 20, cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt 10km.về hướng nam.
- Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm tọa lạc bên hồ Tuyền Lâm trên núi Phượng Hoàng, thuộc phường 3 thành phố Ðà Lạt.(Free Ticket).
- Hồ tuyền lâm nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt 5km về hướng nam(free ticket).
- Hồ Than Thở nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt khoảng 6km về phía đông, theo trục đường Quang Trung - Hồ Xuân Hương.
- Vườn hoa Đà Lạt nằm ở số 2 Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, cạnh con đường từ hồ Xuân Hương đến trường Đại Học Đà Lạt.
- Dinh III tọa lạc trên một đồi thông ở đường Triệu Việt Vương, cách trung tâm
thành phố Đà Lạt chừng 2km về hướng tây nam.
- Thung Lũng Tình Yêu cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt chừng 5km về phía bắc.

*Ăn uống*: 

Đà Lạt cũng rất đa dạng về ẩm thực, có khá nhiều địa điểm ăn uống trong thành phố cho bạn tham khảo:

- Bánh canh Xuân An (chỉ có buổi chiều, buổi sáng bán bún bò và mì quảng) số 15 Nhà Chung.
- Bánh Bèo Số 4 - 282 Phan Đình Phùng, P2, Đà Lạt; phục vụ từ 11h đến 20h mỗi ngày.
- Cơm niêu, cơm đập Nam Đô - 6 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai (đường trước chợ Đà lạt).
- Bánh căn, bánh giò Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, có thêm chén nước lèo, có 2 viên xá xíu, cứ thấy chỗ nào có cái nồi bốc khói nghi ngút.
- Bánh tráng nướng - 112 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi 7000/cái nếu nhiều khô bò thì 8000 (bên tay trái -trước số nhà 61; từ 2h chiều đến 10h đêm).
- Về thịt rừng ở ĐL bạn có thể ghé những chỗ sau : - Nhà hàng Nhật Ly - Phan đình Phùng - Nhà hàng Thiên Hương 1 và 2 - Bùi Thị Xuân - Quán vườn - đường vào thung lũng vàng - Quán Tư Loan- Hai Bà Trưng, gần công ty vệ sỹ Quán 14 Yersin - Quán Hương Đồng, đường Xô Viết Nghệ Tĩnh.
- Bánh ướt lòng gà 47 Tăng Bạt Hổ bán từ 14.30-18h: nước mấm ngon, món ăn lạ.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## hangnt

*Đà lạt là một thành phố thơ mộng và sâu lắng.  Và nếu đã là một người Việt Nam bạn nên một lần đến với Đà Lạt để hòa mình vào thiên nhiên và đơn giản hơn chỉ là Sống Chậm Lại.*

_Với những kinh nghiệm tổng hợp từ các nguồn sưu tầm. Didau sẽ cung cấp cho bạn một số thông tin và Kinh Nghiệm Du Lịch Đà Lạt. Hy vọng bạn cũng sẽ có những trải nghiệm thú vị khi đến với Đà Lạt. Chỉ cách Sài Gòn chừng 300km, thành phố Đà Lạt là nơi nghỉ dưỡng tuyệt vời, giúp bạn thoát khỏi cái oi bức nóng nực của các khu thành thị._ 


*Nên đến Đà Lạt vào thời điểm nào?*

Đà Lạt được mệnh danh là thành phố của mùa xuân do thời tiết mát mẻ quanh năm nên bạn có thể đến Đà Lạt vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Nếu bạn không thích sự ồn ào thì tránh đến Đà Lạt vào những ngày cuối tuần, những ngày lễ, tết vì đây là mùa cao điểm thu hút khách du lịch.

Đà Lạt luôn được xem là điểm tránh nóng tuyệt vời nhưng vào mùa hè và thời điểm du lịch Đà Lạt tuyệt nhất là các tháng 7, 8, 9.

*Di chuyển: Phương tiện, di chuyển khi du lịch Đà Lạt*

Đi đông nên chúng tôi chọn đi xe giường nằm cho thoải mái và để dưỡng sức để khám phá thành phố mơ mộng, huyền bí mà mọi người hay nhắc đến. Xe chạy khoảng 8 tiếng đi giường nằm. Giá vé 240k/vé/chiều.

*Các hãng xe uy tín*

Xe Thành Bưởi: 266–268 Lê Hồng Phong, Q.10, TP.HCM, ĐT: (08) 38308090 – 38397747 – 38353123.Xe Phương Trang: 274-276 Đề Thám – TP.HCM, ĐT: 08.8375570.

Ngoài ra các nhóm phượt có thể tự lên cung đường đi phượt bằng xe máy tới Đà Lạt 

*Ngoài ra nếu thích các bạn có thể đi xe máy:*

Đường đi thì cứ qua cầu Sài Gòn - chạy thẳng đến Biên Hòa - cứ đi theo quốc lộ 1 đến ngã 3 Dầu Giây thì rẽ trái theo quốc lộ 20 - cứ thế chạy thẳng hết đường là tới Đà Lạt.

Chú ý là công an Đồng Nai rất nhiều và khó, cho nên qua Đồng Nai là cứ phải nghiêm chỉnh chấp hành luật giao thông.

Về vấn đề thời gian thì hôm bữa mình chạy 6h sáng từ Sài Gòn - đến 3h30 chiều đến Đà Lạt. Nghỉ 2 lần, 1 lần là nghỉ ngơi uống nước ở khúc qua Gia Kiệm (Đồng Nai) - lần còn lại là nghỉ ăn trưa tầm hơn 1 tiếng ở Bảo Lộc.

*Phương tiện đi lại tại Đà Lạt:*

Xe máy: giá từ 80.000 – 120.000 VND/ngày.Xe đạp đôi: 20.000VND/giờ. Để thuê được xe đạp hay xe máy bạn cần đem theo CMND nhé.Thuê xe ôtô: Giá thuê trong ngày (từ 8h00 – 17h00) từ 1 triệu đồng trở lên, quá giờ tính 100.000 VND/giờ.Xe bus: Các tuyến xe Bus từ bến xe tại trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt theo các tuyến đường về các xã, huyện của Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng. Giá vé tính toàn tuyến hoặc theo từng chặng, từ 4.000 – 30.000 VND/người.

*Nghỉ ngơi: Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ*

Nếu các bạn muốn thuận tiện đi lại trong thành phố, gần khu vui chơi cafe thì hãy chọn các khách sạn tại khu trung tâm như:

Golf Night Hotel (Dãy phòng mới có giá tốt 150.000 VND/phòng/đêm)
Địa chỉ: 6 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, 1, Đà lạt, Lâm Đồng
Điện thoại:063 3822 268

Duy Tân Hotel (giá phòng tầm 300k)
Địa chỉ: 83 Ba tháng Hai, Phường 1, Dalat, Lâm Đồng
Điện thoại: 063 3823 546

Khách sạn Phố Núi (Liên hệ trực tiếp hỏi giá)
Địa chỉ:50 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, 1, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng
Điện thoại: 063 3551 551

Khách sạn Đại Lợi (Liên hệ trực tiếp hỏi giá)
Địa chỉ: 3 Bùi Thị Xuân, 2, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng
Điện thoại: 063 3821 106

Khách sạn Ngọc Lan (Liên hệ trực tiếp hỏi giá)
Địa chỉ: Số 42 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Phường 1, Đà Lạt
Địa chỉ: 063 3838838

_Ngoài ra còn có các khách sạn bình dân giá rẻ khác cũng tơi trung tâm thuận tiện cho việc đi lại ăn uống như:_

Khách sạn Thanh Tùng
Địa Chỉ: 63 Phan Bội Châu, P1 – Tp.Đà Lạt
Điện Thoại: 0633821437 – 0908835855 – 0938835855
Giá phòng ngày thường: Liên hệ số

Khách sạn Ngọc Hoa
Địa Chỉ: 67 Phan Bội Châu, P1 – Tp. Đà Lạt
Điện Thoại: 0633821801 – 0937839106
Giá phòng ngày thường : thỏa thuận

Khách sạn Duy Tiên
Địa Chỉ: 71 Phan Bội Châu, P1 – Tp. Đà Lạt
Điện Thoại: 01688523979
Giá phòng ngày thường : thỏa thuận

Khách sạn Đức Anh
Địa chỉ: 75 Phan Bội Châu
Điện Thoại: 063.836929

*Ăn: Quán ăn, ăn vặt, đặc sản của du lịch Đà Lạt*


Du lịch Đà Lạt còn là dịp để bạn thưởng thức những đặc sản Đà Lạt gồm rượu vang và rượu cần, các loại trái cây (hồng tàu, hồng khía, hồng trứng; bơ, đào long, dâu tây, dâu tằm,…), các loại mứt, trà Bảo Lộc, trà Atiso, và các loại rau củ quả (cải bắp, cải thảo, bó xôi, súp lơ, atisô, cần tây, đậu Hà Lan, cà rốt, khoai tây, su su, cải ngọt)…

Bánh canh: Bánh canh Xuân An, số 15 Nhà Chung, nằm gần bưu điện TP. Đà Lạt. Quán chỉ bán buổi chiều, buổi sáng bán bún bò và mì Quảng, giá 25.000 – 30.000 VND/tô.

Bánh bèo: Bánh bèo số 4 chính hiệu bà Hường, nay đã chuyển về 228 đường Phan Đình Phùng gần cây xăng Hồng Hưng, phục vụ từ 11h00 đến 20h00 mỗi ngày, giá khoảng 20.000 VND/phần 4 cái.

Bún bò ấp Ánh Sáng: ấp Ánh Sáng là con đường bán bún bò Huế nổi tiếng nằm cạnh Hồ Xuân Hương. Món bún bò tại đây gần như giữ trọn vẹn hương vị truyền thống của món ăn. Giá từ 20.000 – 30.000 VND/tô.

Nem nướng: Nem nướng Bà Hùng 254 Phan Đình Phùng, Đà Lạt, chỉ bán buổi chiều đến tối, duy nhất món nem nướng, giá 35.000 VND/phần. Ngoài ra còn Nem nướng bà Nghĩa – số 4 Bùi Thị Xuân bán cả ngày.

Quán ăn Tài Ký: 1/A2 Bùi Thị Xuân, Đà Lạt, từ Hồ xuân Hương đi lên khoảng 900 mét. Nổi tiếng với các món tiềm như gà, bồ câu, gân bò, gân heo, óc heo, ngọc hành…. tiềm với sâm và thuốc bắc nằm. Giá từ 35.000 – 50.000 VND/món.

Quán nướng Cu Đức: 6A Nguyễn Lương Bằng – Phường 2 – Tp. Đà Lạt. Quán rất nổi tiếng về các món ăn đặc sản Tây Nguyên từ thịt rừng, gà, các món nướng…, giá từ: 59.000 – 119.000 VND, bán từ chiều tối đến khuya.

Hàng ăn chợ lầu Đà Lạt (chợ Lớn) đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai bán đủ thứ đồ ăn thức uống trên tầng 2 phía sau chợ, chỉ bán ban ngày, ngon rẻ.

Siêu thị bánh Liên Hoa: Đường 3/2, P1 TP. Đà Lạt – Nổi tiếng với những chiếc bánh ngọt nhỏ đẹp mắt, ngon miệng có giá từ 5.000 – 20.000 VND. Ở đây bán bánh mỳ xíu mại có vị ngon khác lạ so với những hàng bánh mỳ khác; và còn cả bánh mì chả, hủ tiếu bò kho, mì hoành thánh…, bán từ 7h00 sáng đến 11h30 đêm.

Bánh ướt lòng gà ở Trương Công Định nối liền Tăng Bạc Hổ (bên phải khu Hòa Bình, gần chợ Đà Lạt). Quán này nổi tiếng với cách chế biến nước mắm ngon, lạ miệng chỉ bán từ 2h chiều đến khoảng 7, 8h tối là hết.

Bánh tráng nướng – 112 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi. Quán ở bên tay trái, trước số nhà 61, bán từ 2h00 chiều đến 10h00 đêm. Ngoài ra còn có quán cóc ở cuối đường Hoàng Diệu, ngay ngã 3 Ma Trang Sơn.

Dâu Tây kem – 242D Phan Đình Phùng, Đà Lạt. Món kem độc đáo ở đây chính là món Dâu tây kem được làm từ dâu tây tươi hái tận vườn, sữa tươi, trứng và một số nguyên liệu khác., giá 8.000 VND/ly.

Dãy hàng đồ ăn tại khu chợ trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt, hay còn gọi là khu phố Hòa Bình. Phố bán chủ yếu từ tối tới tận đêm khuya; các món ăn ở đây khá phong phú, từ bánh căn, bánh tráng quết trứng, súp cua tới bún bò Huế, mỳ Quảng, bún sườn, cơm tấm.. Giá cả các món ăn không quá cao, chỉ từ 6.000 VND mỗi bát súp, chiếc bánh tới 20.000 VND một bát bún, tô mỳ.

Bánh căn: ngon và nổi tiếng phải kể đến các quán nằm trên đường Tăng Bạt Hổ. Một cặp bánh có giá dao động từ 3.000 – 5.000 VND tuỳ thuộc vào nhân bánh. Thưởng thức món này ngon nhất là buổi sáng hoặc chiều tối.

Món xắp xắp ở bên bờ Hồ Xuân Hương (tương tự nộm bò khô ở Hà Nội và gỏi khô bò ở Sài Gòn), giá chỉ 10.000 – 15.000 VND/phần. Thành phần chính của món xắp xắp là đu đủ bào sợi, phổ bò hoặc gan heo rim kỹ, rau húng quế, nước mắm chua ngọt…

Mì quảng: Mì Quảng O Xí tọa lạc tại lô A29 , Đường Mạc Đỉnh Chi, Tp Đà Lạt. Mì quảng ở đây rất khác mùi vị mì quảng thông thường. Giờ mở cửa 14h – 17h hàng ngày16. Sữa Đậu Nành ( Khu Hòa Bình ): trên đường Trương Công Định, Đà Lạt. Bạn hãy tới để thưởng thức ly đậu nành nóng và nhâm nhi vài miếng bánh ngọt bạn sẽ hiểu vì sao quán thu hút được nhiều khách đến vậy . Bắt đầu bán tầm 6 giờ -7 giờ tối cho đến khuya. Giá từ: 5.000 VND/1 ly sữa

Cafe sáng và yogurt: nằm ở khu Hòa Bình, Cafe Tùng là quán khá nổi tiếng với giới văn sĩ gì đó. Ở đây có bán món yogurt “đặc sản” ngon tuyệt.

Kem bơ: viên kem không bị chảy nhão như kem bơ ở Sài Gòn. Ngon nhất là quán kem bơ / kem trái cây Thanh Thảo nằm trên đường Nguyễn Văn Trỗi.

Chè “xé áo”: Nếu có dịp đi qua góc đường Hùng Vương – Trần Quý Cáp, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một món chè mang tên “xé áo”. Đó chỉ đơn giản là món chè đá giống với Phục Linh. “Xé áo” tức là “xáo é”, phát âm gần giống với “sáo é” – một cách chơi chữ rất độc đáo của học sinh phố núi về cái món chè sương sáo hột é. Ở đây còn có bán xắp xắp và mì khô, mỗi món 5000đ.

Bánh cuốn Thanh Trì: nằm trên đường Trần Quý Cáp. Bánh cuốn này ăn kèm chả lụa và thịt nướng. Giá 15000đ/đĩa.

*Tham quan: Di tích, núi rừng, các điểm tham quan*

*KHU TRUNG TÂM ĐÀ LẠT – HỒ XUÂN HƯƠNG – CHỢ ĐÀ LẠT*

Chợ Đà Lạt và chợ Âm Phủ: điểm đến không thể bỏ qua của du lịch Đà Lạt. Có bán các quần áo ấm second-hand rất đẹp, cùng với các loại đặc sản như nước cốt dâu tằm, trà atisô, thập cẩm sấy khô, các loại mứt và đậu ngự.

Hồ Xuân Hương: Biểu tượng của du lịch Đà Lạt. Sáng sớm, và hoàng hôn là thời điểm Hồ Xuân Hương đẹp nhất. Có các trò chơi đạp vịt, đi xuồng máy hay chèo thuyền cao su trên hồ.

Dinh Bảo Đại hay còn gọi là dinh III: dinh thự đẹp đẽ và trang nhã nằm trên ngọn đồi cao 1539m. Vị trí: Trên đường Triệu Việt Vương, cách trung tâm Đà Lạt 2,5 km về phía Nam.

Ga xe lửa Đà Lạt: số 1 Quang Trung, Đà Lạt, ga Đà Lạt. Đây là địa điểm chụp hình quen thuộc của du khách.

Vườn Hoa Đà Lạt: nằm ở số 2 Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, cách trung tâm thành phố 2km. Người đi du lịch Đà Lạt thường ghé thăm vườn hoa để được chiêm ngưỡng muôn hoa đua sắc và săn những bức hình đẹp.

Thung lũng hoa đào Mười Lời: nằm trên đường Lê Hồng Phong, gần với Dinh III. Ngoài những cây hoa đào đẹp lunh linh, vườn đào nổi tiếng này còn là nơi hội tụ nhiều sản vật ngon và lạ.

Ga Trại Mát – chùa Linh Phước: Tại Trại Mát có các điểm tham quan du lịch như trại nghỉ mát của Vua Bảo Đại, chợ Trại Mát hay chùa Linh Phước. Chùa Linh Phước có kiến trúc khảm sành độc đáo, đặc biệt có tượng con rồng làm bằng 12000 vỏ chai bia nên chùa còn được gọi là chùa Ve Chai.

*KHU PHÍA BẮC TRUNG TÂM ĐÀ LẠT*

Thung lũng Tình Yêu: là địa danh thơ mộng và trữ tình nhất khi du lịch Đà Lạt, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 6km về hướng Đông Bắc. Du khách có thể men leo lên đồi Vọng Cảnh và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Thung lũng Tình Yêu.

Núi Lang Biang: Cách khu trung tâm 12 km về phía Bắc. Đến chân núi có hai cách lựa chọn: leo núi hoặc đi xe jeep. 1 xe jeep bao trọn là 180.000 nghìn , nếu đi lẻ thì phải chờ xe đủ 6 người mỗi người 50.000 nghìn tiền xe , đi hết chừng 15 phút là lên đỉnh. Nếu chọn leo núi (đi theo đường nhựa lên đỉnh) bạn phải đi khoảng 7 – 8 km, mất 1h30′ mới lên tới đỉnh. Đường lên đỉnh núi hai bên là thông và hoa dại. Trên đỉnh núi là cảnh đẹp mê hồn, và bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức các món nướng tại đây.

Làng Cù Lần: điểm tham quan mới toanh của du lịch Đà Lạt, là một ngôi làng nhỏ xinh đẹp, lãng mạn nằm lọt thỏm giữa hàng ngàn héc-ta rừng nguyên sinh hoang dã dưới chân đỉnh núi Lang Biang trải rộng, cách khu du lịch Thung Lũng Vàng 9 km vào hướng Suối Vàng – Suối Bạc.

*KHU PHÍA NAM TRUNG TÂM ĐÀ LẠT*

Hồ Tuyền Lâm: nằm ở độ cao 1000 mét so với mực nước biển, cách trung tâm 5km về phía Nam, trên đoạn đường đèo Prenn.Tại đây bạn có thể thuê thuyền ra đảo. Một chiếc khứ hồi là 200.000 đồng, nên thuê chung với khách khác để tiết kiệm. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể đi vòng bờ hồ ( rẽ trái ) men theo con đường ra đảo. Ra đảo thì cứ tự nhiên thưởng thức thịt rừng. Nhớ mang theo tấm bạt trải ngồi cho vui. Cảnh đẹp, tha hồ tạo dáng. Trưa thuê võng 7.000 đồng/ giờ mắc giữa hai cây thông nằm ngủ.

Thiền viện Trúc Lâm: nằm trên núi Phụng Hoàng, phía trên Hồ Tuyền Lâm. Đây không chỉ là thiền viện lớn nhất Lâm Đồng mà còn là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn của du lịch Đà Lạt. Đối diện cổng thiền viện có trạm cáp treo. Đi cáp treo ngắm cảnh thành phố và rừng thông (50.000 đồng/ vé khứ hồi).

Thác Prenn: Toạ lạc ngay đầu đèo Prenn, trên quốc lộ 20 từ Sài Gòn lên Ðà Lạt, cách trung tâm 10 km về hướng nam. Đến với thác Prenn, ngoài việc ngắm dòng thác kì vĩ và những đồi thông bao la, du khách còn có dịp thưởng thức món cháo cá lóc đặc sản giá chỉ từ 160.000 – 200.000 VND cho 4 người ăn.

*KHU VỰC XA TRUNG TÂM THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ LẠT*

Thị trấn D’ran: nằm dưới chân đèo D’ran trên đường lên du lịch Đà Lạt, thuộc huyện Đơn Dương. Thị trấn D’ran nổi tiếng với loài hoa dã quỳ màu vàng rực. Tại đây còn có món đặc sản nem nướng hương vị khó quên.

Thác Pongour: còn gọi là thác Bảy tầng toạ lạc tại huyện Đức Trọng, cách Đà Lạt 50 km. Thác cao 40m, trải dài 7 tầng và rộng gần 100m. Pongour là thác nước duy nhất của Lâm Đồng tổ chức ngày hội dân tộc Tây Nguyên hằng năm vào rằm tháng Giêng.

Thác Dambri: Ở vị trí cách khoảng 100km từ Đà Lạt đi xuống, 200km từ TP. HCM đi lên theo quốc lộ 20, thác Dambri (thuộc khu du lịch sinh thái Dambri) nằm cách thành phố Bảo Lộc khoảng 18 km theo hướng đông bắc. Đây là ngọn thác cao nhất Lâm Đồng với chiều cao trên 40m. tạo thành 2 dòng chảy cao thấp rất hùng vĩ.

Thác Voi – chùa Linh Ẩn: nằm ở thị trấn Nam Ban, huyện Lâm Hà, cách thành phố Đà Lạt 25km về hướng Tây Nam. Thác Liêng Rơwoa hay còn gọi là Thác Voi là một trong những thác nước đẹp của Tây Nguyên với chiều cao hơn 30m, rộng chừng 15m. Phía sau dòng thác trắng xóa là những hang động sâu hun hút đầy bí ẩn như hang Dơi, hang Gió… Chùa Linh Ẩn nằm trong khu thắng cảnh Thác Voi. Trong khuôn viên chùa thờ rất nhiều tượng Phật kích thước lớn và được chạm trổ công phu.

Đây là những món ăn và những cảnh chúng tôi đã tham quan trong suốt chuyến du lịch bụi, chuyến đi rất thú vị và đã để lại nhiều kỉ niệm cho thời sinh viên của chúng tôi. Chừng chừ gì nữa hãy rũ ngay bạn bè, xách balo lên và đi thôi.

*Lưu ý khi du lịch bụi Đà Lạt*

Đà Lạt không có đèn giao thông.Muốn không bị “chặt chém” khi ăn chơi, hãy bận kín đáo từ đầu đến chân, khăn choàng găng tay vào, đừng “nửa vời” kiểu như váy ngắn quấn khăn, quần đùi áo cổ lông,.. chỉ có khách du lịch hoặc diễn viên đóng phim mới mặc thế thôi.Nếu muốn mua đồ len, khăn choàng hoặc đồ lưu niệm rẻ – đẹp – độc, thì hãy tìm đến quầy len chị Ngọc ở chùa Linh Quang (133 Hai Bà Trưng), đến đấy và hỏi chị Ngọc thì ai cũng biết, tất tần tật về len, giá rẻ lắm.Khi đến khách sạn, đừng tìm quạt hay máy điều hòa, hãy tìm chăn và nước ấm.Nhớ mang theo máy chụp ảnh để lưu lại những khoảng khắc tuyệt đẹp của thành phố.

----------


## huemap

Chào bạn! 
Đà Lạt là thành phố lãng mạn rất thích hợp cho các bạn trẻ thích khám phá.
Phương tiện:
Đến với Đà Lạt bạn có thể đi xe đò hay xe khách Phương Trang hoặc Thành Bưởi giá vé cũng khá mềm tầm khoảng 200-250/khách. 
Bạn còn có thể đi bằng phương tiện hàng không với đường bay của Vietnam airline.

Khách sạn:
Cẩm Đô 3 sao giá tầm khoảng 300,000-500,000/đêm
Phương Hạnh 2 sao giá tấm khoảng 300,000/đêm
Bông Hồng 2 sao giá khoảng 300,000/đêm
Thắng Lợi 2 sao khoảng 300,000/đêm
...
Cần thêm thông tin vui lòng liên hệ: 0909074890

----------

